# Man Found Guilty of Raping 4 Year Old to Death



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2010)

> HOUSTON ? Jurors who convicted Lucas Coe of raping a 4-year-old girl are now deciding his fate.
> 
> Coe faces up to life in prison with no chance of parole after his conviction here Tuesday of super-aggravated sexual assault of a child.
> 
> ...





They really really should be looking at giving this guy death, it is Texas after all. But the whole thing just makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2010)

Absolutely disgusting. Kill off the bastard and be done with it.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't see any reason to keep this degenerate alive.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 22, 2010)

Holy shit they finally caught yokai


----------



## Punpun (Sep 22, 2010)

Because Death penalty shouldn't be used. 

Put him in jail where is life would *without doubt *be hell.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2010)

> His attorneys argued that there was no evidence Coe had sexually assaulted Emma and contended the vaginal tear could have been caused by a “straddle fall” such as hitting the crossbar on a bicycle.



Seriously? Have some fucking morals. I know that as an attourney you need to defend your client no matter how much of a scumbag he is, but this? This is just proving you have no fucking humanity.

A quick death is too lenient. Give him to a gang of sexually-frustrated gay bikers and let them go wild. Then nail him to a wall and gut the fucker.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

I hope he gets the rehabilitation he needs and is released evetually as a productive member of society.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope he gets the rehabilitation he needs and is released evetually as a productive member of society.



If only such a thing could be possible.


----------



## God Hand (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope he gets the rehabilitation he needs and is released evetually as a productive member of society.



lol...

On a more serious note...........kill him!


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 22, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> A quick death is too lenient. Give him to a gang of sexually-frustrated gay bikers and let them go wild. Then nail him to a wall and gut the fucker.


Let's not devolve into wild animals. 

Kill him quickly and cheaply (a single bullet will do), then move on.



			
				CMX said:
			
		

> I hope he gets the rehabilitation he needs and is released evetually as a productive member of society.


There's no guarantee that he would ever "reform." Why waste time and resources coddling this stain on society?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Seriously? Have some fucking morals. I know that as an attourney you need to defend your client no matter how much of a scumbag he is, but this? This is just proving you have no fucking humanity.
> 
> A quick death is too lenient. *Give him to a gang of sexually-frustrated gay bikers and let them go wild. Then nail him to a wall and gut the fucker*.



You sound like this girl I went out with a few times...she scared me.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 22, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Let's not devolve into wild animals.
> 
> Kill him quickly and cheaply (a single bullet will do), then move on.



No, because don't trying to rehabilitate (?) such a scum would mean you don't think human can change/believe in humanity.


----------



## God Hand (Sep 22, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Let's not devolve into wild animals.
> 
> Kill him quickly and cheaply (a single bullet will do), then move on.




Agreed.  We don't need to be monsters by torturing people, but we can be merciful by giving them a quick death.  Sadism is still sadism even if the person tortured is a sick fuck


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2010)

Mandom said:


> No, because don't trying to rehabilitate (?) such a scum would mean you don't think human can change/believe in humanity.



Sure people can change. But scum like this don't deserve the chance.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2010)

I say execute him immediately.  Beats spending years paying for his room, board and medical care.  He is a waste of life and is using up oxygen that could be better used by almost anything else.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 22, 2010)

execute him?
no no no no noooooo


thats a quick way out for the fucker.

i say waterboard him for the rest of his life.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 22, 2010)

Natichan said:


> I hope they'll rape him in jail.



He may but If I remember correctly He will be put in isolation 'cause he won't last a week if he was with the others criminals.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 22, 2010)

Paralyze him and starve him to death in hospital bed.


----------



## lava (Sep 22, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> There's no guarantee that he would ever "reform." Why waste time and resources coddling this stain on society?


 It's what the left likes to do. Waste money and give murderers a get out of jail free cards.



Mandom said:


> No, because don't trying to rehabilitate (?) such a scum would mean you don't think human can change/believe in humanity.


 Seriously, wtf are you saying? I can't understand anything you say.



> Zatoichi;35085438]Agreed.  We don't need to be monsters by torturing people, but we can be merciful by giving them a quick death.


  So basically what you're saying is, he was "merciful" to those girls he raped. *rolls eyes*

   Why should he, get the easy way out? He didn't give those girls an easy way out.  If we give him a bullet to the head, that won't scare him or any other future rapists. Quick death doesn't scare people like a slow painful death. 

 I really do believe people like you are the problem to our society. You seem to wanna go easy on everybody. Which why these people continue to do what they do.




> execute him?
> no no no no noooooo
> 
> 
> ...


 We can't water board a criminal. It's too painful *rolls eyes* Shlt the twisted logic in this Country of ours is beyond retardation.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Yet another horrific rape and murder story!
Woohoo.  I'm so excited!


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope he gets the rehabilitation he needs and is released evetually as a productive member of society.


You troll you.  <3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Yet another horrific rape and murder story!
> Woohoo.  I'm so excited!


Gotta get the weekly dose in.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmm.....i dunno.

I think the guy is innocent 

Unless they have DNA he should get off.


----------



## Zabuzalives (Sep 22, 2010)

A quick clean execution is desired please. No need to steep to a lower level by torture. Just eliminate him from the group.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Hmmm.....i dunno.
> 
> I think the guy is innocent
> 
> Unless they have DNA he should get off.


I think the whole, disease thing should clench it.


----------



## Sillay (Sep 22, 2010)

> So basically what you're saying is, he was "merciful" to those girls he raped. *rolls eyes*
> 
> Why should he, get the easy way out? He didn't give those girls an easy way out. If we give him a bullet to the head, that won't scare him or any other future rapists. Quick death doesn't scare people like a slow painful death.
> 
> I really do believe people like you are the problem to our society. You seem to wanna go easy on everybody. Which why these people continue to do what they do.



No, you fucktard, you're putting words in other people's mouths now. *rolls eyes* Our society shouldn't be built on and promoting revenge. Execute the guy swiftly, instead of prolonging it with your wet dreams of torture, and be done with it.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think the whole, disease thing should clench it.



How do they know he gave it to her? Does he even have herpes?It never really stated that(i dont think...i actually skipped a few parts...i skimmed.....im sorry)unless they have concrete evidence this rapist should go free.

This rapist just may be innocent.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 22, 2010)

Also i never knew so many of you on NF are into BDSM and torture.

Its weird you support torturing this innocent rapist but dont support us torturing some of those middle eastern guys that wear the funny bandanas.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 22, 2010)

News reports like these are only time I feel absolute anger....


----------



## God Hand (Sep 22, 2010)

lava said:


> So basically what you're saying is, he was "merciful" to those girls he raped. *rolls eyes*
> 
> Why should he, get the easy way out? He didn't give those girls an easy way out.  If we give him a bullet to the head, that won't scare him or any other future rapists. Quick death doesn't scare people like a slow painful death.
> 
> I really do believe people like you are the problem to our society. You seem to wanna go easy on everybody. Which why these people continue to do what they do.



Exactly how is putting a bullet in his head _"going easy on everybody"_ and a _"problem to society"_?  Im not suggesting we throw the mother fucker a ticket-tape parade and feed him ice cream while he is in jail for a few weeks, and then send him on his merry way out into fucking society!

All Im saying is, if we cant show a little mercy, and instead want to go all medieval on people, then realistically how can we say were much better then the people were torturing?  One step above the monster, but a shit load of steps below anyone with any real sense of empathy and human compassion, is hardly worth it.

If you cant tolerate that person to live, then remove them from life quickly, and show at least a little f'n compassion.

Truth is, killing them mercifully, killing them painfully, or keeping them alive, will not stop people from doing the sick shit they do, because the issue goes deeper then that.



> So basically what you're saying is, he was "merciful" to those girls he raped. *rolls eyes*



No.  Dumb fuck.  No.  *rolls eyes*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> How do they know he gave it to her? Does he even have herpes?It never really stated that(i dont think...i actually skipped a few parts...i skimmed.....im sorry)unless they have concrete evidence this rapist should go free.
> 
> This rapist just may be innocent.


Yes, he and the mother both had it and the mother was already convicted of aiding in the abuse. You pretty much have no chance in this argument, give up.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 22, 2010)

Look, let's be real about this. He's got only three possible outcomes. One, he gets constantly raped in prison. Two, he gets shanked in prison and dies. Three, he spends a good majority of his prison time in isolation, which is pretty damned bad. In all three cases the guards will take their frustrations out on him.

Prison inmates do NOT like child molesters, and a child molester who kills a child (especially during a rape) is essentially looking at a future filled with rusty handtools shoved up their ass.


----------



## dreams lie (Sep 22, 2010)

> Look, let's be real about this. He's got only three possible outcomes. One, he gets constantly raped in prison. Two, he gets shanked in prison and dies. Three, he spends a good majority of his prison time in isolation, which is pretty damned bad. In all three cases the guards will take their frustrations out on him.
> 
> Prison inmates do NOT like child molesters, and a child molester who kills a child (especially during a rape) is essentially looking at a future filled with rusty handtools shoved up their ass.



See, I would have granted him mercy, but the damned appeals lawyers just makes capital punishment so expensive!


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 22, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> See, I would have granted him mercy, but the damned appeals lawyers just makes capital punishment so expensive!



If you think about it, this is just a cheaper death penalty. If the inmates kill him, he'll be dead with no waste of taxpayer money!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 22, 2010)

Yea I am also wondering why this does not merit the death sentence.


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kill the fucker and be done with this filth.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 22, 2010)

Yay, a rape thread! I'm not for the death penalty, but I'd hardly protest this "human's" right to live.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah... the cafe.
I must admit, upon reading this i wanted to cry (but its hard to as a man).
This... person if you will has done a crime that I would even put into sin territory (me not being one to label everything bad I see as a sin, to me such a thing is completely degenerate and against anything good. its downright evil.)

Now I completely understand everyone's disgust, but actually think about what you are saying. all of these calls to torture... who the fuck would actually be able to do that???
people of the same kind.

I say the electric chair on a low wattage for the first couple of seconds, so he feels it, Then just end his life.

No need to torture him in the same way he tortured that girl. If he is sick for doing it, how sick are we for desiring the same thing???


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 22, 2010)

There's more faith lose in the human race.

Why the hell are people like this even allowed to stay in jail?


----------



## Kei (Sep 22, 2010)

Torture that fucker make the fucker beg for death, I wouldn't be satisfied until I see him crying begging to die, and you know what keep doing it, slowly painfully...until he understand what he made that little girl feel..

Btw poor little girl, RIP baby RIP


----------



## Zhongda (Sep 22, 2010)

I shivered just reading the title... fuck!


----------



## Juno (Sep 22, 2010)

> The case drew public outrage when it was revealed that Texas Children?s Protective Services had been told the girl had genital herpes two weeks before she died.
> 
> The agency investigated the case but did not remove the child from the home, saying there was no evidence she was in physical danger. CPS previously had investigated Coe three times in connection with another girlfriend?s child,



This is Baby P syndrome all over again.


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 22, 2010)

He should get life in jail, and the mother...if she honestly didn't know what was going on, knowing she let this happen to her daughter will be enough punishment.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 22, 2010)

What a disgusting piece of trash...


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 22, 2010)

More evidence Men are just violent killers and rapist. 
fucken scum!


----------



## Momoka (Sep 22, 2010)

Sheesh...
RIP girl


----------



## pfft (Sep 22, 2010)

every time i read about shit like this a small part of my compassion for humanity dies. 

my mom told me to never trust men around children.  obviously she has a point.


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2010)

Natichan said:


> I hope they'll rape him in jail.



Jail? No, this bastard deserves nothing less than death.


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope he gets the rehabilitation he needs and is released evetually as a productive member of society.



lol cmx. you never fail to make me laugh.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2010)

Nny said:


> More evidence Men are just violent killers and rapist.
> fucken scum!



Now, now, lets not let this discussion deteriorate into sexist remarks.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 22, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Hmmm.....i dunno.
> 
> I think the guy is innocent
> 
> Unless they have DNA he should get off.


 He gave her herpes.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 22, 2010)

Nny said:


> More evidence Men are just violent killers and rapist.
> fucken scum!


Try to be less obvious when you troll.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Sep 22, 2010)

Might as well execute the fuck, he's gonna get ripped apart in jail. Even criminals look down on raping kids.


----------



## lava (Sep 22, 2010)

> Zatoichi;35086186]Exactly how is putting a bullet in his head _"going easy on everybody"_ and a _"problem to society"_?  Im not suggesting we throw the mother fucker a ticket-tape parade and feed him ice cream while he is in jail for a few weeks, and then send him on his merry way out into fucking society!
> 
> All Im saying is, if we cant show a little mercy, and instead want to go all medieval on people, then realistically how can we say were much better then the people were torturing?


WHAT MERCY?!?! WHY WOULD YOU SHOW MERCY TO A RAPIST?! 



> If you cant tolerate that person to live, then remove them from life quickly, and show at least a little f'n compassion


 Like I said, A rapist does not DESERVE ANY COMPASSION.



> Truth is, killing them mercifully, killing them painfully, or keeping them alive, will not stop people from doing the sick shit they do, because the issue goes deeper then that.


You obviously don't get it, do ya? Let me ask you this. If you were caught stealing, what would scare you most? #1 warning. Or the fact that your arm is going to be caught off #2 
 Now if your brain is operating with a full deck of cards. You will obviously say 2, but since you got something weird going on. I have a feeling you will try to answer this question with a different approach. Some kind of  a retardation style?




> dark messiah verdandi;35086875]A
> Now I completely understand everyone's disgust, but actually think about what you are saying. all of these calls to torture... who the fuck would actually be able to do that???
> people of the same kind.


Exactly! People of the same kind! I say we gather up all these freaks. Tell them they will earn their life by killing another. (truth is we wont) and watch them fight like the coliseum in Greece. I WOULD PAY TO SEE THIS.




> No need to torture him in the same way he tortured that girl. If he is sick for doing it, how sick are we for desiring the same thing???


Im sick enough. SICK ENOUGH to stick a melting metal pole in his ass.


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 22, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Try to be less obvious when you troll.



WTF? 

I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.

This is all men do to women. Ever race of men from ever country.
men deprive pleasure from raping, killing, beating, degrading and dehumanizing young girls and women. and this is all men have been doing to women since the beginning of time. Men are sick, evil, disgusting monsters.

This story made me feel sick and disgusted by men and men should not be allowed around children.
Obviously the moral of the story is never trust men around children.

I hope Men die off this planet already!  I am sick of hearing women being the victims of such brutal and disgusting violent acts.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 22, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> I don't see any reason to keep this degenerate alive.



Or this thread for that matter.


----------



## lava (Sep 22, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Torture that fucker make the fucker beg for death, I wouldn't be satisfied until I see him crying begging to die, and you know what keep doing it, slowly painfully...until he understand what he made that little girl feel..
> 
> Btw poor little girl, RIP baby RIP


 OMG! Finally...someone who has enough brain cells to reply.



Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...


 You sound like a lesbian. Im willing to put down my pecker you are a lesbian.


----------



## Ryth76 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is just really sick and sad.  I say kill him quickly in an orderly fashion. He's too dangerous to keep alive.  No torture, so we don't stoop to his level.  Not because I don't understand why people want him to have a hard death, mind you... I just feel it would dishonor the child's memory if we bent down to his level.  It would make us savage beasts.  Not quite in the same way as him, but that's not the point.

Besides, what's the point of using our resources to teach some low-life a lesson when he's going to die anyway?  It's just being vengeful and enraged.  Rightfully so, but government and law is based on order, not emotion.



> This is all men do to women. Ever race of men from ever country.
> men deprive pleasure from raping, killing, beating, degrading and dehumanizing young girls and women. and this is all men have been doing to women since the beginning of time. Men are sick disgusting monsters.


This is NOT all men ever do to women.  My Dad certainly never treated women like this, neither have any guy I've ever met.

To be fair, women can do all that too.  It's just much rarer to hear about because when anyone gets raped by women, it's hushed, especially if the victim was a man.  Yes, a woman raping a man CAN happen.  It's rare, but not unheard of.

Wow, and I thought I had a misandry problem... (though just because most men I've met are whiny, hot-headed, dumb, aggressive, obsessed with being macho, sexist, and clingy -- and WAY too desperate to get married O_o).


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 22, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Torture that fucker make the fucker beg for death, I wouldn't be satisfied until I see him crying begging to die, and you know what keep doing it, slowly painfully...until he understand what he made that little girl feel..
> 
> Btw poor little girl, *RIP baby RIP*



Wow. I have spent *WAY* too much time on 4chan... 

Did not read that the way you intended it to be read...


----------



## Yazan Gable (Sep 22, 2010)

Since Mahmoud Ahmadinejad is in town why not open a productive dialogue so he can be sent to Iran were he can be stoned, revived then crucified and we will take their dissidents and cheating housewives off their capital punishment system..


----------



## DremolitoX (Sep 22, 2010)

Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...


Computers aren't meant for the kitchen.

Or are you *not* inside the kitchen, like you should be?


----------



## Grandia (Sep 23, 2010)

off with his fucking head


----------



## Mello Yellow (Sep 23, 2010)

Stories like this make me feel especially violent. Poor child.  I am glad, however, that the mother got 30 years for failing to protect the child.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 23, 2010)

Hold a fundraiser, and let people slowly beat him to death. This would amuse me.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, a lot of you people would fit in well with Saudi society. I can understand having him executed as a legitimete response, but saying "HERP DERP TORTURE LOLOLOLOL" makes you little better than he is, why should government resources and time be wasted on brutally killing someone?


----------



## zuul (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm gonna throw the stone to the social services. Someone should be fired or at least get a blame here.

I think there is too much tolerance of bad parenting in general.

 Your a shitty mom/dad. It is proven you cannot afford a decent life to your child, it is proven you're a druggie said child _has genital herpes_ (). Then  you should be divorced from your child and definitely deny any kind of right  on it  for it to be raised in a decent loving family without having to suffer from your shitty existence.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 23, 2010)

Great. That's just the kind of news I needed to read about today. 

What a twisted friend.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 23, 2010)

"The agency investigated the case but did not remove the child from the home, saying there was no evidence she was in physical danger. CPS previously had investigated Coe three times in connection with another girlfriend?s child, but authorities said Young lied to investigators about Coe living with her and babysitting the girl."

What. The. Fuck?


----------



## Bart (Sep 23, 2010)

What an evil ...

I can't even compute that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2010)

zuul said:


> I'm gonna throw the stone to the social services. Someone should be fired or at least get a blame here.
> 
> I think there is too much tolerance of bad parenting in general.
> 
> Your a shitty mom/dad. It is proven you cannot afford a decent life to your child, it is proven you're a druggie said child _has genital herpes_ (). Then  you should be divorced from your child and definitely deny any kind of right  on it  for it to be raised in a decent loving family without having to suffer from your shitty existence.



Given their work load and all of the duties they have, its common for a child to slip through. As long as no one wants to pay for there to be more people working there, nothing will get done all the way.


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Sep 23, 2010)

This is horrible. . . the guy should have gotten the death penalty instead of life in prison.


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2010)

That's terrible, the mother was an idiot, that might be too much of a soft insult for her though.
I couldn't bare to imagine what torture that innocent being went through. I hope that man suffers like hell while in prison, I hope he stays there forever.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 23, 2010)

No no no.
You don't kill people such as these, you let them live their life in prison. 
Don't worry; He will be victim of prison rape for the rest of his life.
Prison inmates love women beaters and child molesters.


----------



## Sora (Sep 23, 2010)

wow that's just fucked up
-_-


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

Ugh this is so... this is just so messed up.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2010)

I wonder if the inmates of the prison he's going to know what he's doing? Maybe he'll become their 4 year old soon?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Sep 23, 2010)

Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...



You lack *hatred*.



​


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.


Then you have a pretty crappy opinion to be honest. 



> This is all men do to women. Ever race of men from ever country.
> men deprive pleasure from raping, killing, beating, degrading and dehumanizing young girls and women. and this is all men have been doing to women since the beginning of time. Men are sick, evil, disgusting monsters.


All men are bad and all women are perfect? Hardly. You have a twisted biased point of view and your opinion is ignorant, judgmental, prejudice and just plain unintelligent. 



> This story made me feel sick and disgusted by men and men should not be allowed around children.


What a bigoted reply. By that same line of thought and logic, how about the 15 year old girl who killed the infant next door just to "know what it felt like"? She's perfectly ok, because she lacks a penis? What a misguided, absolutely ridiculous notion you have there. 



> Obviously the moral of the story is never trust men around children.


There is no moral of the story. It's not a story. It's an article. The "moral" is there are some disgusting people out there, and there are vile human beings, but they aren't limited by race, age, or gender like you're implying. 



> I hope Men die off this planet already!  I am sick of hearing women being the victims of such brutal and disgusting violent acts.


And you know what? I'm sick of hearing women and men alike, people like you with such a strong, mindless prejudice saying things like that. How immature is it that you think you can solve all the world's problems by saying "I hope men die"? Are you really so uneducated that you think that would bring the world closer to anything resembling peace? You're wrong.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2010)

Who said all of that? ^ Whoa, what the fuck did I miss...I need to stop playing that game.


----------



## zuul (Sep 23, 2010)

And people call me a man-hater. 

To the naive Nny : there are female pedos and female rapists too. though it seems more rare for the female gender.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Sep 23, 2010)

> Her mother, Abigail Young, a Brenham native, in July was sentenced to 20 years in prison for failing to protect her child


 
Seriously? As if losing your child wasn't enough.


----------



## Psycho (Sep 23, 2010)

Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...



you suck at trolling


----------



## zuul (Sep 23, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> Seriously? As if losing your child wasn't enough.



she knew perfectly well this guy was abusing her little girl. But did nothing about it because she didn't want to lose her BF.

She deserves it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2010)

Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...



I guess I better get started then, I must be late to the party 

If this is really what you think then you need to get a reality check (they take 4-6 weeks by mail unless you pay for special shipping) 

The majority of men will never rape anyone. And while many men will objectify women, many women will do the same and only act like it matters if men do it to them. 

It's a BS double standard. As Zuul said, women can be pedophiles and rapists. And there's nothing wrong with men being around children. I have no desire to try and fuck children and as many men here have said this story sickens them, so before you go running off at the mouth, foaming and angry, try and think about what you're saying. 



lava said:


> OMG! Finally...someone who has enough brain cells to reply.
> 
> You sound like a lesbian. Im willing to put down my pecker you are a lesbian.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 23, 2010)

This has to be one of the sickest crimes I have heard of. Put this guy to dead immedately.


----------



## Sora (Sep 23, 2010)

Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## TenshiNeko (Sep 23, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Wow, a lot of you people would fit in well with Saudi society. I can understand having him executed as a legitimete response, but saying "HERP DERP TORTURE LOLOLOLOL" makes you little better than he is, why should government resources and time be wasted on brutally killing someone?



You've never heard the saying "turnabout is fair play"? He deserves to get back what he's given out. 
No government resources would be needed. I'm sure we'd get enough volunteers who'd torture him to death for free. People can take turns hitting him....or maybe a contest for creative suggestions . I'd opt for slicing him open, ripping out his guts, and strangling him with his own intestines



AK47SUKI 187 said:


> No no no.
> You don't kill people such as these, you let them live their life in prison.
> Don't worry; He will be victim of prison rape for the rest of his life.
> Prison inmates love women beaters and child molesters.



True, but it costs taxpayers way too much money to keep him in prison.This piece of trash isn't worth spending one more cent on. Just send him on to his next life already.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 23, 2010)

wow... while readign the story, unconsciously a tear fell from my eye...

Real sad shit.


----------



## the box (Sep 23, 2010)

kill that man off with his head


----------



## Thunder (Sep 23, 2010)

Nny said:


> This is all men do to women. Ever race of men from ever country.
> men deprive pleasure from raping, killing, beating, degrading and dehumanizing young girls and women. and this is all men have been doing to women since the beginning of time. Men are sick, evil, disgusting monsters.



I think you mean _some_ men act this way. Men are not terrible monsters with no souls. 



Nny said:


> This story made me feel sick and disgusted by men and men should not be allowed around children.
> Obviously the moral of the story is never trust men around children.



Yes, lets just forget about all the women who kill their own babies (Not talking about abortion). I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you are bias. 



Nny said:


> I hope Men die off this planet already!  I am sick of hearing women being the victims of such brutal and disgusting violent acts.



Listen, I'm all for violence against women to come to a stop, but no one here wants to listen to the ramblings of a sexually frustrated feminazi.


----------



## UX7 (Sep 23, 2010)

This men does not deserve to be kill 
This men deserves to be torture to a degree that no other human has been torture before  Let the inmates make a fest out of him. Skinning him alive will be another good option


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy $**t! Genital Herpes and a Split Vaginal?!

Who in the world would do such a thing? If I ever saw this guy on the street, I would PERSONALLY handle him myself... 


Kill this SOB.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 23, 2010)

Kill him. He doesn't deserve any better.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 23, 2010)

What I can't understand is why someone would want to do that in the first place. 

Just what the hell is a person like that thinking?


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

He doesn't deserve to die, in my opinion... I feel like everyone should get their chance at redemption.


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 23, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> I think you mean _some_ men act this way. *Men are not terrible monsters with no souls. *
> 
> 
> Yes, lets just forget about all the women who kill their own babies (Not talking about abortion). I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you are bias.
> ...



LOL right thats why most killers, perverts, rapists, sadists, and pedophiles are male. because men are such good people right?
lets not forget all the wars were started by men.

Men are just too aggressive and we do NOT need aggression anymore. which we do not need Men anymore. 

Yes Women kill their babies its called postpartum depression

Yeah no MAN wants to hear a feminazi because most of what they are saying is true which is why so many were offended by what i said. the truth hurts.



Psycho said:


> you suck at trolling



Good, Cause I am not trolling.


----------



## Sora (Sep 23, 2010)

Nny said:


> LOL right thats why most killers, perverts, rapists, sadists, and pedophiles are male. because men are such good people right?
> lets not forget all the wars were started by men.
> 
> Men are just too aggressive and we do NOT need aggression anymore. which we do not need Men anymore.
> ...


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 23, 2010)

Nny said:


> LOL right thats why most killers, perverts, rapists, sadists, and pedophiles are male. because men are such good people right?
> lets not forget all the wars were started by men.
> 
> Men are just too aggressive and we do NOT need aggression anymore. which we do not need Men anymore.
> ...


You're making a ton of totally unjustified sweeping and hasty generalizations about men. I suggest you stop unless you want to start a shitstorm.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

> LOL right thats why most killers, perverts, rapists, sadists, and pedophiles are male. because men are such good people right?
> lets not forget all the wars were started by men.


Excuse me? So, what if most of those people you just listed had brown hair? Does that mean that they ALL had brown hair? And does that mean EVERYONE with brown hair should be grouped in this as well? No. You're a child. 



> Men are just too aggressive and we do NOT need aggression anymore. which we do not need Men anymore.


You are so full of hot air. Men are too aggressive? Based on what? All I see you doing is typing up a storm in which you hate men, probably based on something fanatical event(s) that have happened in your life in which the bad guy of the story is a guy. News flash. You aren't the only person in the world. What of them en who have bad things done to them by women? You are so ridiculous.



> Yes Women kill their babies its called postpartum depression


So that's it? That's A-OK? That's not an excuse, and if you think it's a good excuse you're sick in the head and need a therapist. A women who kills her children should be considered worse than a man who kills a women. Why? Because most of the times murder is an emotional act, based around anger and sadness, and spur of the moment. However a women thinks differently than a man, and there's supposed to be an unrivaled connection between her and her babies, her children. You want to say that it's because of depression? How about this. Fuck you. 



> Yeah no MAN wants to hear a feminazi because most of what they are saying is true which is why so many were offended by what i said. the truth hurts.


What hurts is your inability to understand and comprehend basic logic. Most of what a femnazi is saying is true... that's all you are. A radical, fanatical feminist who thinks every man is horrible and should die off the face of the earth, but every women who does something bad has an excuse, and must be depressed. You are fucking _pathetic_.


----------



## XII_Itachi (Sep 23, 2010)

It's amazing how sick humans can be sometimes...

I hope this fucker dies from rape.


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2010)

that girl needs some therapy but back to the thread, that dude needs to be tortured then killed


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 23, 2010)

You guys are just as messed up. An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind.


----------



## Triggenism (Sep 23, 2010)

I believe he deserves to be imprisoned from around 30 years to life. Maybe he will actually be able to redeem all his evil acts. And make up for his terrible crime through community service, obviously community service under some form of supervision.

I also believe he should be placed in a separate cell block, where he won't be greeted with such intense hostility from the other inmates. He cannot do community service if he is dead.

I will never support the execution of a human being. NEVER. Regardless of the crime they've commited. Everyone has the right to their own life, (That girl did too of course).


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 23, 2010)

Dude, what the hell? How the hell did he think he was gonna get away with that? Fucker needs to be mutilated horrendously before we feed him to the Reavers.


----------



## Uchiha fan (Sep 23, 2010)

What kind of a sick bastard would do that to an innocent 4 year old, that guy should get his dick cut off.


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 23, 2010)

> You are so full of hot air. Men are too aggressive? Based on what? All I see you doing is typing up a storm in which you hate men, *probably based on something fanatical event(s) that have happened in your life in which the bad guy of the story is a guy. *News flash. You aren't the only person in the world. What of them en who have bad things done to them by women? You are so ridiculous.



Based on the fact that a man brutally raped a 4 year old girl. And how many women in this world such as Africa girls between the ages of 10 months to 80 years are being raped everyday!
And also based on the fact that 99.9% of criminals are male.
Aggression - hate - anger - violence.

Excuse me? nothing bad has happened to me from a man before.
most likely because my mom protected me from men. 
seriously does something bad have to happen to me to make me realize how sick men are? i dont think so.



> So that's it? That's A-OK? That's not an excuse, and if you think it's a good excuse you're sick in the head and need a therapist. A women who kills her children should be considered worse than a man who kills a women. Why? Because most of the times murder is an emotional act, based around anger and sadness, and spur of the moment. However a women thinks differently than a man, and there's supposed to be an unrivaled connection between her and her babies, her children. You want to say that it's because of depression? How about this. Fuck you.



I never said it was an excuse. I am pointing out the problem, which most women who killed their babies have had. 



> What hurts is your inability to understand and comprehend basic logic. Most of what a femnazi is saying is true... that's all you are. A radical, fanatical feminist who thinks every man is horrible and should die off the face of the earth, but every women who does something bad has an excuse, and must be depressed. You are fucking _pathetic_.



Wow, yeah sexism towards men is so fucking horrible but when its towards women its funny. well fuck you too.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 23, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You guys are just as messed up. An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind.


Do you believe we should uphold justice and punish criminals for their wrongs?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 23, 2010)

Nny said:


> LOL right thats why most killers, perverts, rapists, sadists, and pedophiles are male. because men are such good people right?
> lets not forget all the wars were started by men.



Stop generalizing the acts of _some_ men and applying them to all men. That's flawed thinking. Wars? Lets not forget all of the wars that men _opposed_. I know plenty of men who don't abuse, kill or rape women. I'm one of them. I suppose someone like you would only label us as exceptions



Nny said:


> Men are just too aggressive and we do NOT need aggression anymore. which we do not need Men anymore.



And what are women to you? Some sort of superior beings that are flawless? If you honesty think it would be some sort of heaven on earth without men, you are simply naive. 



Nny said:


> Yes Women kill their babies its called postpartum depression



So you are justifying the act of senseless murder? Looks like you are on the same level as those terrible, evil, soul-less men you despise. 



Nny said:


> Yeah no MAN wants to hear a feminazi because most of what they are saying is true which is why so many were offended by what i said. the truth hurts.



Your hatred for men obviously stems deeper then this article. Some advice: If you care so much about helping abused women, volunteer at a shelter. Wouldn't that be more productive? Go preach your gospel to them, Mother Mary, we don't want to hear it.



Nny said:


> Good, Cause I am not trolling.



I sure as hell hope you are. I haven't seen this level of stupidly in awhile.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 23, 2010)

these kinda threads are the worst. you pretty much have people blabbering blood and punishment for 4569543 pages

what is there to discuss?

EDIT: but hey, it's even WORSE, now we have manhating whores slamming the opposite gender, when they should pray to God that there are men who actually give a damn when somebody tried to rape them


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 24, 2010)

> Stop generalizing the acts of _some_ men and applying them to all men. That's flawed thinking. Wars? Lets not forget all of the wars that men _opposed_. I know plenty of men who don't abuse, kill or rape women. I'm one of them. I suppose someone like you would only label us as exceptions


It's not some its _A LOT_ prolly more than you think. 
well lets not forget how many men fought in wars and how they kidnapped many young girls and rape them repeatedly, and its still going on today. war shows us just how Men really are. murders and rapists.

yeah Im sure you never hit a women or degraded a women before I m sure all men have.




> And what are women to you? Some sort of superior beings that are flawless? If you honesty think it would be some sort of heaven on earth without men, you are simply naive.



Nope. Women are stupid. though they are pretty smart they act stupid.
but compared to men yeah I guess we are better.





> So you are justifying the act of senseless murder? Looks like you are on the same level as those terrible, evil, soul-less men you despise.



read my post.



> Your hatred for men obviously stems deeper then this article. Some advice: If you care so much about helping abused women, volunteer at a shelter. Wouldn't that be more productive? Go preach your gospel to them, Mother Mary, we don't want to hear it.



Yes I plan on doing this! and lol this made me laugh.



> I sure as hell hope you are. I haven't seen this level of stupidly in awhile.



LMAO


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2010)

zuul said:


> And people call me a man-hater.
> 
> *To the naive Nny *: there are female pedos and female rapists too. though it seems more rare for the female gender.



....................

Either you don't know what the word naive means or you are just as crazy as that bitch


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2010)

Nny said:


> It's not some its _A LOT_ prolly more than you think.
> well lets not forget how many men fought in wars and how they kidnapped many young girls and rape them repeatedly, and its still going on today. war shows us just how Men really are. murders and rapists.
> 
> yeah Im sure you never hit a women or degraded a women before I m sure all men have.
> ...



You deserve to have rats stuffed down your vagina.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2010)

Nny said:


> LOL right thats why most killers, perverts, rapists, sadists, and pedophiles are male. because men are such good people right?
> lets not forget all the wars were started by men.
> 
> Men are just too aggressive and we do NOT need aggression anymore. which we do not need Men anymore.
> ...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 24, 2010)

I know nothing about US Law but I always thought aggravated assault was when they were provoked into attacking. 

Also, super-aggravated? Really? That's just a lame sounding name for it. You'd think they'd be a bit more creative.


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 24, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> You deserve to have rats stuffed down your vagina.



That's mean and hateful thanks for proving my point about men.

and Holy shit I highly encourage women and girls to stay away from you.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 24, 2010)

Twenty bucks says Nny is a middle aged man.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2010)

Nny said:


> It's not some its _A LOT_ prolly more than you think.
> well lets not forget how many men fought in wars and how they kidnapped many young girls and rape them repeatedly, and its still going on today. war shows us just how Men really are. murders and rapists.



And because some women kill babies, that shows you that all women are murderers. You fail at trolling.



Nny said:


> yeah Im sure you never hit a women or degraded a women before I m sure all men have.



ahsgfusjsghhfyt. This makes more sense to me then whatever you are trying to say here.



Nny said:


> Nope. Women are stupid. though they are pretty smart they act stupid.
> but compared to men yeah I guess we are better.



Your logic is unparalleled. 



Nny said:


> read my post.



Unfortunately, I did. It was one of your posts responsible for my drop in IQ.



Nny said:


> Yes I plan on doing this! and lol this made me laugh.



Good for you. Follow your dreams! Never let those evil men bring you down! 



Nny said:


> LMAO



Oh trust me, I've been laughing my ass off this entire discussion.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2010)

Lol smite the troll.


----------



## Yagami_ (Sep 24, 2010)

This reminds me of what that guy did in the book series Song of ice and fire, where he raped a baby/toddler to death.

Sickening, and the man deserves to be tortured, raped by farm animals, then skinned alive while pouring acid on his wounds.  Nothing less for a sub-human like this.



Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...





DremolitoX said:


> Computers aren't meant for the kitchen.
> 
> Or are you *not* inside the kitchen, like you should be?







Onomatopoeia said:


> Twenty bucks says Nny is a middle aged man.



Nah, "she's" likely an abhorrent bull-dyke who no man would ever give the time of day, hence why all the butthurt she has towards males.  Just repressed sexual frustration from a bloated sea-cow is what you're seeing here.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 24, 2010)

Death is too good for this guy. Put him in jail and tell them what he did. He'll receive 100fold the rapings.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 24, 2010)

if he is indeed guilty then that guy is sick in the head


----------



## Croagunk (Sep 24, 2010)

Good Lord, I feel like I need to take a shower after reading that...


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Do you believe we should uphold justice and punish criminals for their wrongs?



Yeah. But some of the things you people are saying, like torture him and rape him to death? Or even just kill him? That's not justice, it's twisted. It turns our "punishment" system into an "eye for an eye" system, and that doesn't work.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Yeah. But some of the things you people are saying, like torture him and rape him to death? Or even just kill him? That's not justice, it's twisted. It turns our "punishment" system into an "eye for an eye" system, and that doesn't work.


So what do you suggest we do with a person like this? Suppose he shows no remorse at all? Could it not be argued that it is equally if not more so twisted to let evil doers go without any punishment for their deeds?


----------



## Penance (Sep 24, 2010)

.................


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> So what do you suggest we do with a person like this? Suppose he shows no remorse at all? Could it not be argued that it is equally if not more so twisted to let evil doers go without any punishment for their deeds?



Yes, it could be argued. But what you're saying is the only punishment is death, and that isn't true. There are always alternatives, and saying that by not killing him we're "letting him go without punishment" is completely wrong.


----------



## Mael (Sep 24, 2010)

Fry him.  Why are we debating sympathy for him?


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2010)

Obviously, death is the appropriate punishment, a more painful than usual one too.

But still I am disgusted by the brainless bloodthirsty descriptions by the posters in this thread. 

Why don't you go out and pull a jigsaw if you like mutilation so much you fuckers?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 24, 2010)

Omg. That's so sick and sad. I hope the other prisoners rape him to death.


----------



## 64cartridge (Sep 24, 2010)

> prolly more than you think.
> well lets not forget how many men fought in wars and how they kidnapped many young girls and rape them repeatedly, and its still going on today. war shows us just how Men really are. murders and rapists.



forgetting about ancient Queens who caused bloodshed alongside the male rulers, as society moves forward the the gender barrier is decreased more women well join the armed forces.

Lynndie England



> yeah Im sure you never hit a women or degraded a women before I m sure all men have.



This post contradicts itself, and for your information I'd hit/hurt anyone who gets all up in my grill, I don't care for the "Women are smaller don't hit them" Bullshit.



> Nope. Women are stupid. though they are pretty smart they act stupid.
> but compared to men yeah I guess we are better.



Yea because Human brains differ that much based on there fucking genitals
Humans are the only Animals Smart enough to Trick themselves, Your Sex is a thing of nature, Your Gender is a thing of society.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 24, 2010)

When you commit a crime as disgusting as this, i doubt anything would make him feel any sincere remorse. This wasnt just a one off impulse thing where he succumbed into his deviant desires, but a calculated premeditated plan to worm his way into her surroundings and rape her

So yeah, execution would be a suitable penalty, as i see little hope off him being rehabilitated.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 24, 2010)

TenshiNeko said:


> You've never heard the saying "turnabout is fair play"? He deserves to get back what he's given out.
> No government resources would be needed. I'm sure we'd get enough volunteers who'd torture him to death for free. People can take turns hitting him....or maybe a contest for creative suggestions . I'd opt for slicing him open, ripping out his guts, and strangling him with his own intestines


That's murder in itself, whereas killing him instantly and painlessly isn't murder, don't be such a barbarian. 


Mael said:


> Fry him.  Why are we debating sympathy for him?


Well, there's the possibility that he isn't mentally stable and shouldn't be tried as a sane criminal should be?


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 24, 2010)

A vile excuse for a human being, anything other than a painful death is too good for him.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 24, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Well, there's the possibility that he isn't mentally stable and shouldn't be tried as a sane criminal should be?


Why should an insane criminal be treated more lightly than a sane criminal? If anything, the insane one is more dangerous.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2010)

Wanted to say, they can't kill him because they never convicted him of murder. In Texas, you can only get Death if you're convicted of Capital Murder, and you have to do specific things for that to happen. Oddly enough, given the age of the girl and the fact she was probably killed during a rape, he fits the bill double. 

But there wasn't enough evidence and its basically just a trumped up sexual assault charge.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 24, 2010)

Natichan said:


> I hope they'll rape him in jail.



I hope that he'll be raped multiple times until his asshole is torn apart. That'll fix him.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 24, 2010)

Rape threads are a great way for posters to try and sate their own sense of justice because let's face it, imagining doing really violent things to someone who genuinely deserves such actions is great fun.  It makes us feel like we're making some sort of difference and shit.  

It's why everyone jokes about prison rape, when in reality the fact that men in prison are sexually assaulted is pretty damn sad


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 24, 2010)

Yagami_ said:


> This reminds me of what that guy did in the book series Song of ice and fire, where he raped a baby/toddler to death.



Who was that? I've read all the books out and I can't remember that at all.

All I can remember with regards to babies is that thing with the Mountain having smashed a baby into a wall repeatedly.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

This thread is disgusting. At _least_ half the people in here are severely messed up.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Yes, it could be argued. *But what you're saying is the only punishment is death, and that isn't true*. There are always alternatives, and saying that by not killing him we're "letting him go without punishment" is completely wrong.


I never said such a thing.

What alternatives do you suggest? He obviously deserves some kind of punishment.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Sep 24, 2010)

Damn, how could I miss a rape thread? Did anyone suggest to kick him into a huge fucking pit like in 300 already?


----------



## Yagami_ (Sep 24, 2010)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Who was that? I've read all the books out and I can't remember that at all.
> 
> All I can remember with regards to babies is that thing with the Mountain having smashed a baby into a wall repeatedly.



It was during one of the flashback scenes (though I'm not sure if it was told by a character or remembered) when Ned Stark, jaime and those guys were usurping the Targaryen throne.  The Mountain raped Rhaegar's baby/toddler to death.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 24, 2010)

Saufsoldat said:


> Damn, how could I miss a rape thread? Did anyone suggest to kick him into a huge fucking pit like in 300 already?



No, somebody said that he should be strangled with his own intestines though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 24, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> I never said such a thing.
> 
> What alternatives do you suggest? He obviously deserves some kind of punishment.



Yes, you did.



> *So what do you suggest we do* with a person like this? Suppose he shows no remorse at all? Could it not be argued that it is equally if not more so twisted to *let evil doers go without any punishment* for their deeds?



You make the connection as if I'm saying we let him go without any punishment. I only said don't kill him. Give him life in Prison.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> You make the connection as if I'm saying we let him go without any punishment. I only said don't kill him. *Give him life in Prison.*


Why? Why should the public pay to keep an abominable criminal alive for 60+ years?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 24, 2010)

Echø said:


> Yes, you did.


No, I didn't. Read my posts again.

I had mentioned punishment but said nothing at all in support of death sentences.

FYI, I'm playing devil's advocate.



Echø said:


> Give him life in Prison.


Would you settle for that if that kid were your daughter or younger sister? It's a whole different thing when it happens to you. Moreover, do you think that we should not have stricter punishments beyond prison in order to discourage future events like this? Why keep a wicked man like him alive in prison for decades?


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Sep 24, 2010)

Usually I'm against the death penalty, usually that seems like too easy of a way out for bastards who deserve to rot in prison their whole lives... But please, just rid the Earth of bastards like this.\\



Triggenism said:


> I believe he deserves to be imprisoned from around 30 years to life. Maybe he will actually be able to redeem all his evil acts. And make up for his terrible crime through community service, obviously community service under some form of supervision.
> 
> I also believe he should be placed in a separate cell block, where he won't be greeted with such intense hostility from the other inmates. He cannot do community service if he is dead.
> 
> I will never support the execution of a human being. NEVER. Regardless of the crime they've commited. Everyone has the right to their own life, (That girl did too of course).



Community service? Oh my lord. -facepalm-
You are obviously... well I was going to insult you with more sophistication, but I think I'll stick to retarded. I mean, seriously, this post makes no sense. You rape a four year old to death, you deserve to be executed, no problem. There's no way someone like that can reform, and he most certainly deserves way more of a punishment than isolation and community service.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Sep 24, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> That's murder in itself, whereas killing him instantly and painlessly isn't murder, don't be such a barbarian.


I actually used to be against the death penalty. My opinion has changed....

Some people need to be treated in a barbaric way. They don't deserve a painless lethal injection. If this guy spills his guts about what he did, then gets down on his knees and truly BEGS forgiveness, THEN I would _consider_ a "quick and painless" death for him... but still death. 

I'm sick of people being so _thoughtful_ and _polite_ to demented heartless murderers.  They are sickos who have no remorse. They never get rehabbed, they just pretend they are so they can get out and do it again. 


btw, I got the  "strangle him with his own intestines" suggestion from a manga. It was the least offensive of several choices. .....any of which would be an appropriate way to off this creep


----------



## Petenshi (Sep 24, 2010)

First of all it actually costs more money for the death penalty, we have been over this a lot.

Secondly, our job should be to stop crimes from happening. Having stricter laws and worse punishments does not achieve this as proven by our system and the system of other countries.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Sep 24, 2010)

Torture him hard, then kill him. I'd cut his penis and make him eat it, but that's just me.
The world doesn't need people like him. I wish Kira existed sometimes...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sick fuckers like him don't deserve to die. They deserve something *far* worser than that. There seriously should be special occasions for severe punishments for monsters like these. I'd describe what his punishment should be but I'd probably get modded for it.

Good god. That was somebody's *own child.* What the fuck is wrong with this guy?


----------



## Petenshi (Sep 24, 2010)

Saiyan God said:


> Sick fuckers like him don't deserve to die. They deserve something *far* worser than that. There seriously should be special occasions for severe punishments for monsters like these. I'd describe what his punishment should be but I'd probably get modded for it.
> 
> Good god. That was somebody's *own child.* *What the fuck is wrong with this guy?*



What an interesting question to ask, its too bad since all of you seem to want to kill and torture him we never find out. Should we just kill all the sick people who may make poor decisions in light of their sickness? 

Even if he isn't sick, killing and torturing him does nothing for our society. Life in prison with no parole is always the best option, economically and ethically.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> What an interesting question to ask, its too bad since all of you seem to want to kill and torture him we never find out. Should we just kill all the sick people who may make poor decisions in light of their sickness?
> 
> Even if he isn't sick, killing and torturing him does nothing for our society. Life in prison with no parole is always the best option, economically and ethically.



People are quick to choosing options such as killing and torturing him in the worst way possible because of the sick actions he did. This type of shit is gonna get anybody riled up and begging for his death. I also hope you're not suggesting that he's actually mentally ill. I think there's a difference between being mentally ill and just being plain pure evil. And this guy falls and fits into the latter description quite easily. I'm sure this fucker has no remorse for his actions and he actually has the balls to not even straight up plead guilty for what he did.


----------



## Juno (Sep 24, 2010)

I continue to be amazed at how many people gleefully call for more rape as a way of decrying rape. Make your minds up. 



BadassKunoichi said:


> Torture him hard, then kill him. I'd cut his penis and make him eat it, but that's just me.



Wow. You win the prize for most gratuitously offensive retribution suggested. For this page at least.


----------



## Petenshi (Sep 24, 2010)

Saiyan God said:


> People are quick to choosing options such as killing and torturing him in the worst way possible because of the sick actions he did. This type of shit is gonna get anybody riled up and begging for his death. I also hope you're not suggesting that he's actually mentally ill. I think there's a difference between being mentally ill and just being plain pure evil. And this guy falls and fits into the latter description quite easily. I'm sure this fucker has no remorse for his actions and actually has the balls to not even straight up plead guilty for what he did.



I don't believe in people being evil, I believe in ignorance. A person can only do what his experience has taught him to do combined with outside factors. There has never once been a person who was born  a serial killer or a child rapist. He learned evil from his surroundings, and I don't take that as a failing on the man. While I do believe people should be punished, finding out why they did such things and seeing if there is any possibility to recondition the criminal should be foremost.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 24, 2010)

Humans tend to reveal their true nature and thoughts on the internet since everything is done anonymously. =/


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 24, 2010)

TenshiNeko said:


> I actually used to be against the death penalty. My opinion has changed....
> 
> Some people need to be treated in a barbaric way. They don't deserve a painless lethal injection. If this guy spills his guts about what he did, then gets down on his knees and truly BEGS forgiveness, THEN I would _consider_ a "quick and painless" death for him... but still death.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call any sort of death penalty thoughtful or polite, I can understand the idea of an injection or shooting, but torture is going too far. I'm not in favour of the death penalty for such cases as this, but I'm against abuses of human rights, if you're supportive and willing to treat another human like this you're not much better than he is.

Maybe this man raped the girl as he isn't mentally stable? Have you thought about that at all? Preferably I'd have him locked up for life, where he'd suffer far more than your barbaric torture methods. In my opinion the death penalty should only be reserved for people who commit crimes against humanity.


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2010)

and the world just keeps getting more fucked up, i really have nothing good to add in this shit i'll either get judged for being just as psycho as this guy for wanting him to die or be called a douche for having sympathy for him  I fucking hate justice


----------



## TenshiNeko (Sep 24, 2010)

Death penalty only costs more because the bastards are allowed sooo many legal appeals. It's not right. I'd allow maybe one appeal, that's it. Toss him in the chair and flip the switch already. 

And the thing about maybe he's mentally sick, mentally unstable? All the more reason to fry him. If he's so "sick" that he doesn't know not to do something like that, then he's too sick to be allowed to live.


----------



## Triggenism (Sep 24, 2010)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> retarded



I don't deserve to be called retarded just because I don't share the same view as you on how convicted criminals should be punished.

I agree that this is as bad as a rape & murder act can get, to rape a defenseless 4 year old. It is a despicable act. Anyone sane will agree on that.

What I do not agree about, is that by executing this man everything will be solved. Why claim another life? Isn't the loss of one human being enough? I'm not dumb just because I don't support the death penalty.


----------



## Soca (Sep 24, 2010)

If he doesn't die by the death penalty then someone out there is bound to kill him mentally challenged or not, there are more angry people out there than calm ones lol


----------



## Huntress (Sep 24, 2010)

another case of this?
i dont think hes gonna raped in jail, seeing as nowadays most ppl sent there seem to have raped children.
he will probably get a heroes welcome


----------



## Petenshi (Sep 24, 2010)

TenshiNeko said:


> Death penalty only costs more because the bastards are allowed sooo many legal appeals. It's not right. I'd allow maybe one appeal, that's it. Toss him in the chair and flip the switch already.
> 
> And the thing about maybe he's mentally sick, mentally unstable? All the more reason to fry him. If he's so "sick" that he doesn't know not to do something like that, then he's too sick to be allowed to live.



It is right, because its either that of our rights will all be diminished in hopes of getting rid of people like this. Innocent people die and go to prison for life many times on that principle of justice. People are people, and killing him does nothing other than prove you are just as depraved as him.

, I think maybe your just a little to emotional about this. I just want to be clear before I go any further, you think that we should kill all mentally unstable people? It seems to me that may be what your implying, as it would not make sense that you are only implying it in this one illness case.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 24, 2010)

Stick him in a hospital for psychotic children and let them stab him to death.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Sep 24, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> It is right, because its either that of our rights will all be diminished in hopes of getting rid of people like this. Innocent people die and go to prison for life many times on that principle of justice. People are people, and killing him does nothing other than prove you are just as depraved as him.
> 
> , I think maybe your just a little to emotional about this. I just want to be clear before I go any further, you think that we should kill all mentally unstable people? It seems to me that may be what your implying, as it would not make sense that you are only implying it in this one illness case.



It's ridiculous the rights criminals have. They'll have 47 eye witnesses to a murder, 3 video cameras, fingerprints, DNA, and the guy's own confession, and still he gets appeals for like 20 years 

I am not depraved  People like this child-murdering rapist guy are sub-human. They are animals. Less than animals. When SPCA encounters a dog who has been trained to be vicious, sadly they must put it down. I hold this guy more accountable than a poor abused animal, and, therefore, I would have him meet with the same fate


Certainly I don't believe all mentally unstable people should be killed. There are many different types of mental illness. We're not talking about someone who needs to turn a light switch on 100x, or some other non-majorly-harmful thing. 

What I mean is, if a person is so deranged, so mentally sick, that they can't help attacking people, especially helpless children, I don't think that should be any defense. ......On the contrary, it should be held against him. If he has attacked because he can't help himself it's all the more proof he'll do it again and again. They try to fake that they're rehabbed so they can get out, but they aren't. If someone can't even control themselves enough not to attack/kill people? Hell yes, he's probably mentally unstable!  I'd have no problem with giving him the death penalty


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Sep 24, 2010)

This ass clown's dick should be chopped off and then use it to skull fuck his lifeless body after execution.


----------



## TSC (Sep 25, 2010)

One question concerning the article. Is it saying the guy literally rape the girl to death or did he raped her and then killed her afterward? I was unclear on that.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 25, 2010)

It amazes me just how many news articles there are like this....and therefore how many sick people there actually are out there.

It pisses me off to no end.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Uhm , is it me or do you guys think the mother was punished enough with her kid being raped to death ? I mean , yeah , 20 years in prison.......


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 25, 2010)

Well glad that scum is in jail. Hope is stay is unpleasant for him as what he did to that poor little girl.


----------



## Petenshi (Sep 25, 2010)

TenshiNeko said:


> It's ridiculous the rights criminals have. They'll have 47 eye witnesses to a murder, 3 video cameras, fingerprints, DNA, and the guy's own confession, and still he gets appeals for like 20 years



Its to protect innocent people. Frankly, I would rather 10 criminals go free accidentally than 10 people go to jail for life accidentally.



> I am not depraved  People like this child-murdering rapist guy are sub-human. They are animals. Less than animals. When SPCA encounters a dog who has been trained to be vicious, sadly they must put it down. I hold this guy more accountable than a poor abused animal, and, therefore, I would have him meet with the same fate



, humans are animals first of all. No, the SPCA does not have to put them down. They choose to do that rather than try to help the dog overcome what he has been conditioned to do. If the man was poor and abused his circumstance warranted him to be conditioned into depravity. I hold the man accountable but not so far in as he is the only one. Killing him does nothing but prove we aren't interested in stopping crime rather we want to punish those who participate in it.




> Certainly I don't believe all mentally unstable people should be killed. There are many different types of mental illness. We're not talking about someone who needs to turn a light switch on 100x, or some other non-majorly-harmful thing.



Its almost as if you think people choose to get mental illnesses. Mental Illnesses are Mental illnesses and if one of them cause a person to do something do they really deserve to be killed?



> What I mean is, if a person is so deranged, so mentally sick, that they can't help attacking people, especially helpless children, I don't think that should be any defense. ......On the contrary, it should be held against him. If he has attacked because he can't help himself it's all the more proof he'll do it again and again. They try to fake that they're rehabbed so they can get out, but they aren't. If someone can't even control themselves enough not to attack/kill people? Hell yes, he's probably mentally unstable!  I'd have no problem with giving him the death penalty



And what if that person was your daughter? Would you hold them to the same standards? Or what if it was you? Yes, your position is a logical position but our society would be much different if we only followed our logical sides. Me and you might both be dead because of population control, people with most mental disorders would be killed as well to prevent it from spreading if it is inheritable. So if you want to maintain a purely logical position with matters like this, then I believe you would also need to extend it to others. 

Although, that is really irrelevant because I don't think it is a logical stance from you. I actually think it is a moral issue with you, because we equate crimes against children as more depraved than against adults. What makes us think that? If I steal from a child I am suddenly more evil than if I steal from an adult. If this was a rape against a woman I bet you might not support the death penalty with such vehement opposition. Perhaps that is caused by our constant familiarity with it. The only thing that should determine the scale of a crime is intent or monetary worth which neither is the case in this. At worst he had the intent of sexual desire and knew he could get away with it because it was a child. Why do you think a lot of men rape women? Because it is easier than raping a man. In prison it is the same thing, in a cell you can't really run away from a rape. Does that really deserve death? Does any crime really warrant us extinguishing a life for no reason? In a purely logical world perhaps, if you ignore all of us will make mistakes in our lives.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh god, I'm laughing at all the people who are so influenced by media.


----------



## Beerholder (Sep 26, 2010)

The thing this guy done was completely unforgivable, but i cant deny his right to live, in a jail of course.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 26, 2010)

Beerholder said:


> The thing this guy done was completely unforgivable, but i cant deny his right to live, in a jail of course.


What "right to live?"


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 26, 2010)

completly messed up. i dealt with this stuff, heard about but i can never get used to it


----------



## Griever (Sep 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They really really should be looking at giving this guy death, it is Texas after all. But the whole thing just makes my skin crawl.



I don't really see the problem with it, i mean i'd rather die than spend life in jail myself, i think life in jail is appropriate.

for someone who commited a crime like this his time in jail is going to be hell in an of itself, or so i think.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 27, 2010)

Jesus...
That sick monster. He doesn't deserve to live, yet death penalty is too quick for a punishment.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 27, 2010)

That's just sick and disgusting.


----------



## hyuuga_neji14732 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thats disgusting as much as I would love to see this sick bastard die by getting shot in the face I think he deserves a slow and painful death in prison.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 28, 2010)

That's beyond disgusting. That bastard needs to die.


----------



## Sadako (Sep 28, 2010)

I really hope someone will set this asshole straight, either through therapy or a vicious beating. Whatever works.

Poor girl.


----------



## Sonikk (Sep 30, 2010)

A 4 years old child ? 
Man what the heck is wrong with this guy, there is only one punishment that this guy deserves and it is Castration !


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 30, 2010)

Nothing but trash. I see no reason to keep him alive. Kill him with a bullet and be done with it, no one will miss this person, if he can even be called that.


----------



## Keile (Oct 2, 2010)

Torture and murder this son of a bitch. The child had genital herpes TWO WEEKS AGO..THAT MEANS HE'S BEEN RAPING IT FOR MONTHS..KILL HIM..


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Oct 2, 2010)

Mental institute man...u have to be fucked in the head to commit something of that sort...


----------



## Griever (Oct 2, 2010)

Keile said:


> Torture and murder this son of a bitch. The child had genital herpes TWO WEEKS AGO..THAT MEANS HE'S BEEN RAPING IT FOR MONTHS..KILL HIM..



I agree, this kinda crime is why the government should make torture legel. I mean shit some people just deserve it.


----------



## MakeEmum (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor Kid, This guy is gonna get vaporized in prison



San Juan Wolf said:


> Uhm , is it me or do you guys think the mother was punished enough with her kid being raped to death ? I mean , yeah , *20 years in prison.*......



for neglect, yes.  20 years in prison isn't short by any stretch.

I'm curious of the nature of the neglect, did she outright just let it happened, was it a betray of trust or was there any real way of knowing within what an average parent would suspect?


----------



## Netorie (Oct 2, 2010)

I want to cry reading this. They should put that bastard under the jail. Really hope the other men take turns raping that son of a bitch every damn day. I hate to sound so cruel but it serves him right.


----------



## Petenshi (Oct 2, 2010)

I still don't understand why we all become mindless beasts who seem filled with blood lust when someone commits a crime a against a child. The criminal is still a person. I don't care what he did it makes us just as beastly when we act like he has to be tortured and maimed for justice to be done.


----------



## lava (Oct 2, 2010)

^You son of a bitch! How dare you call this criminal a human! I autta string you up by your balls and watch you swing!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

It does not require torture.  It does not require him sitting in jail for the rest of his life.  It does not require everyone to degenerate into bloodthirsty barbarians.

Just kill him.  One bullet between the eyes.


----------



## Petenshi (Oct 2, 2010)

lava said:


> ^You son of a bitch! How dare you call this criminal a human! I autta string you up by your balls and watch you swing!



I am sorry *troll* that I regard all human life as, well human life. Every human makes different choices and different mistakes. Punishing a person by enacting some sort of cruel retribution does nothing to cure, fix, or ail any moral dilemma or problem. It is a stop gap for people's emotional well being, which won't be fixed simply by killing or torturing this man.


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2010)

this shit is stil open huh 

well as i said before there is no real way to put a good punishment to these kinds of criminals

if you vote to kill them - people get mad because they're just human and you're just as barbaric as the killer

if you vote to put them in jail- people get mad that you have no heart for the child/animal or whatever that will have no real justice 

either way someone's going to be mad and the dead will still be fucking dead


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 2, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> I still don't understand why we all become mindless beasts who seem filled with blood lust when someone commits a crime a against a child. The criminal is still a person. I don't care what he did it makes us just as beastly when we act like he has to be tortured and maimed for justice to be done.



I really don't see the reason to go into threads like this and cry for blood lust on guys like this. Let the courts and the system deal with creeps like this and not let your emotions and feeling spill over.


----------



## lava (Oct 2, 2010)

I say we stake the rapist to the ground spread eagle. Open his mouth,pee in it. Then take a nice dump. While he is chocking on the piss/poop, grab his pubic hair (all at once) and pull a nice piece of it out. Next we grab his dick with vice grips and rip it off! At this point we all know he is going to be screaming right? Well im not done yet! Next we take on of those scalpels and start to make little cuts all over his body, slowly working our way down to his balls (dick is gone remember?) Now start cutting slowly at them and watch the juices ooze out. Don't let the juices go to waste! Put a cup under the balls until it is full. Then pour it into his mouth! Now we have a nice concoction of piss,poop and whatever the hell is stored in a males nuts. After we that, we move on to his fingers. Grab a pair of loppers and cut each finger off then stuffing his cornhole with them. The end. If this doesn't make your mouth water like mine...well then you must be a supporter of child rape.


----------



## Soca (Oct 2, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I really don't see the reason to go into threads like this and cry for blood lust on guys like this. Let the courts and the system deal with creeps like this and not let your emotions and feeling spill over.



emotions is the only justice all regular people have when things don't go their way, it's best to just let them be and not bash your self righteous judgement against them, so just chill out


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 2, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> emotions is the only justice all regular people have when things don't go their way, it's best to just let them be and not bash your self righteous judgement against them, so just chill out



I'm not bashing any judgement on anyone here. Just saying no need to get so violent.


----------



## Griever (Oct 2, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> I still don't understand why we all become mindless beasts who seem filled with blood lust when someone commits a crime a against a child. The criminal is still a person. I don't care what he did it makes us just as beastly when we act like he has to be tortured and maimed for justice to be done.



Why shouldn't we?, do you not think that the child in this case was pretty much tortured?, why shouldn't he get the same in turn?... makes sense to me.


----------



## Petenshi (Oct 2, 2010)

Griever said:


> Why shouldn't we?, do you not think that the child in this case was pretty much tortured?, why shouldn't he get the same in turn?... makes sense to me.



Lets follow this logic.

A) Torturing is wrong.

B) People who torture others need punishment.

C) We should torture people as punishment if they torture others.


This logic would start back up at A and we should logically do it to ourselves. Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 2, 2010)

Petenshi,

What, in your view, should we do with criminals like this?


----------



## Petenshi (Oct 2, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Petenshi,
> 
> What, in your view, should we do with criminals like this?



The # one thing is to find out why they committed the crime. Either there is a psychological problem and the subject won't be able to answer with anything intelligible thus providing an answer: rehabilitation/Asylum or they will answer and depending on intent we will discover how to punish them. Intent, for me, is the only thing that should determine one's punishment. Malicious people are the only ones who we should even begin to discuss punishments for. I do not know his intent. None of us do. Even if I knew his intent there is no crime that warrants killing a person or torturing them. This is all in regards to our prison system of course, I dislike our system but since I doubt it will change it is in respects to such.


----------



## Sky is Over (Oct 2, 2010)

IMO, I think for our sanity, just puting him out of existence would fit the bill; no insane torture or what not, just remove him. No need in wasting tax payers money if we can't return him to society in a productive manner. to be pretty frank, I think criminals that we can't rehabilitate and return to society shouldn't have jail time wasted on them.


----------



## Griever (Oct 3, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Lets follow this logic.
> 
> A) Torturing is wrong.
> 
> ...



I disagree.

what do you call exacution  and jail in this case, the act of killing and takeing away ones freedom could both be considered wrong, but you do believe that some people deserve it do you not?.


----------



## Petenshi (Oct 3, 2010)

Griever said:


> I disagree.
> 
> what do you call exacution  and jail in this case, the act of killing and takeing away ones freedom could both be considered wrong, but you do believe that some people deserve it do you not?.



No, no one deserves to be killed or deserves to be jailed. That is not the word I word use. Because of how our society has grown and how people react in it, we have decided to use those methods to solve our problem of crime. I personally do not believe either of those things solve our crime problem and thus no one deserves it. Furthermore, you have to ask why people commit crimes. There is an important aspect that people miss in our society about asking why. All we do is punish, when our society and others has proven this system does not work.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 3, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> No, no one deserves to be killed or deserves to be jailed. That is not the word I word use. Because of how our society has grown and how people react in it, we have decided to use those methods to solve our problem of crime. I personally do not believe either of those things solve our crime problem and thus no one deserves it. Furthermore, you have to ask why people commit crimes. There is an important aspect that people miss in our society about asking why.* All we do is punish, when our society and others has proven this system does not work.*



Bullshit. Crime rates are actually going down,something's working alright.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Oct 3, 2010)

They should give him the same treatment he gave the little girl. Rape him to death.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok, look....what this guy did was absolutely fucked up but I don't see what torturing him in all sorts of grotesque, morbid, stomach churning ways is supposed to accomplish anything other than becoming just like him....

...which is hypocrisy. It's like fighting fire with fire in an attempt to put it out.


----------



## Petenshi (Oct 3, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Bullshit. Crime rates are actually going down,something's working alright.



I never said crime doesn't go down some, but is that our only goal? To reduce crime some? We have one of the highest prison rates in the world, and a very high recidivism rate for our crimes. We know that many places don't have this problem, so obviously they are doing something that we are missing.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 3, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> I never said crime doesn't go down some, but is that our only goal? To reduce crime some? We have one of the highest prison rates in the world, and a very high recidivism rate for our crimes. We know that many places don't have this problem, so obviously they are doing something that we are missing.



Reducing crime isn't enough ? wat ?

With a justice system like yours, no wonder people like you are seeing criminals like this as victims of circumstance


----------



## Petenshi (Oct 3, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Reducing crime isn't enough ? wat ?
> 
> With a justice system like yours, no wonder people like you are seeing criminals like this as victims of circumstance



One is resting on your laurels when they say that they reduced the crime a little and there are still thousands of people getting murdered every day. Reducing crime is great, but we can always do much much better than we are now.

Everyone is a victim of circumstance, I will grant you that was a nice choice of words to try and demonize the position. A baby does not know how to kill people from birth, it must be taught to him by someone or something. No one has the capacity to just stop experiencing things. That doesn't mean I don't think people have the ability to make choices, but that the choices are limited to each person based on their individual lives and opportunities. If I were doing a test of this with a bag of marbles, and I had a yellow blue and red marble in my bag, I can only draw a yellow blue or red marble. While I have the choice to choose whichever one I want, I can't choose anything else other than those specific marble colors. The marble colors represent experiences and opportunities in peoples lives.

Still, I don't think people being victims of circumstances allows them to evade responsibility for their choices.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 3, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> You are resting on your laurels when you say that you reduced the crime a little and there are still thousands of people getting murdered every day. Reducing crime is great, but we can always do much much better than we are now.
> 
> Everyone is a victim of circumstance, I will grant you that was a nice choice of words to try and demonize the position. A baby does not know how to kill people from birth, it must be taught to him by someone or something. No one has the capacity to just stop experiencing things. That doesn't mean I don't think people have the ability to make choices, but that the choices are limited to each person based on their individual lives and opportunities. If I were doing a test of this with a bag of marbles, and I had a yellow blue and red marble in my bag, I can only draw a yellow blue or red marble. While I have the choice to choose whichever one I want, I can't choose anything else other than those specific marble colors. The marble colors represent experiences and opportunities in peoples lives.



Who cares which marbles he was given ? He raped and killed a 4 year old. He's not special, there are people with far more circumstances than he does, who actually follow the rules. We live in a society, anyone who disrupts the harmony of the society deserves to be removed from it. That's how we can make the world a better place, not by cuddling sociopaths like this.


----------



## Petenshi (Oct 3, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Who cares which marbles he was given ? He raped and killed a 4 year old. He's not special, there are people with far more circumstances than he does, who actually follow the rules. We live in a society, anyone who disrupts the harmony of the society deserves to be removed from it. That's how we can make the world a better place, not by cuddling sociopaths like this.



So, you do not care where he came from, why he did what he did, what might have caused him to do it or anything relating to the crime? Do you think that we should look at crimes so simply? 'Someone committed a crime, they are punished with no exceptions.' 

I agree that people who disrupt society should be removed, but not in a way which is immoral. If there were a way to bar them from a certain place until they prove they are able to return, which is probably not an option for someone like this man, that would be acceptable to me. It is a waste of resources to exile people to jail however.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 3, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> So, you do not care where he came from, why he did what he did, what might have caused him to do it or anything relating to the crime? Do you think that we should look at crimes so simply? 'Someone committed a crime, they are punished with no exceptions.'



The law is blind for a reason. Anyone can rationalize their actions.


> I agree that people who disrupt society should be removed, but not in a way which is immoral. If there were a way to bar them from a certain place until they prove they are able to return, which is probably not an option for someone like this man, that would be acceptable to me. It is a waste of resources to exile people to jail however.



I see your ADD is getting worse. We already have a way of barring people from certain places. It's called a jail. Jails work in a lot of other places, according to your logic, they should work in the US.


----------



## Petenshi (Oct 3, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> The law is blind for a reason. Anyone can rationalize their actions.



So if you admit law is blind, why do we have a system that judges people the way it does? It seems to me if law is blind then society should only be able to bar people from society, not to kill them. Jail is still apart of the society, and it imposes judgement. Perhaps I am misunderstanding what you mean.



> I see your ADD is getting worse. We already have a way of barring people from certain places. It's called a jail. Jails work in a lot of other places, according to your logic, they should work in the US.



I only brought that up because you said they should be removed from society in a very gentle way, jail is not gentle. What do you personally think jail is for? I don't believe jails are the 100% solution because it is a reactive approach to crime. Instead of trying to prevent people from committing crimes, we punish them after they commit them. Their are services we have for crime solution that are pro-active, but the whole system is founded on reactive solutions like police and jail.


----------



## RainTree (Oct 3, 2010)

He needs to be raped to death in prison.



Basilikos said:


> ...which is hypocrisy. It's like fighting fire with fire in an attempt to put it out.



Fire can actually put fire out.

 - Creating another fire can cut off the other fire's burning material.  Go to around 4:12, if you don't understand what I mean.



Sup.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 3, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Elim Rawne said:
> 
> 
> > The law is blind for a reason. Anyone can rationalize their actions.
> ...


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 3, 2010)

RainTree said:


> He needs to be raped to death in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Refuting my analogy does not refute my point.


----------



## RainTree (Oct 3, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Refuting my analogy does not refute my point.



I know, I just sort of felt like pointing that out. I agree that raping him to death wouldn't make us any better than him, but who says I want to be better than him? Hearing about him being raped to death would make me feel good, regardless of what status it places me on your moral bar.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 3, 2010)

RainTree said:


> I know, I just sort of felt like pointing that out. I agree that raping him to death wouldn't make us any better than him, *but who says I want to be better than him? Hearing about him being raped to death would make me feel good, regardless of what status it places me on your moral bar*.


Morality is not dictated by feelings, try again. Your hypocrisy astounds me.

And this is not about *MY* moral bar. It is about *THE* moral bar. The one you seem too morally handicapped to see.


----------



## super kakashi fangirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Absolutely disgusting. Kill off the bastard and be done with it.



^



my hero :33


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 3, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Morality is not dictated by feelings, try again. Your hypocrisy astounds me.
> 
> And this is not about *MY* moral bar. It is about *THE* moral bar. The one you seem too morally handicapped to see.



Yeah, if only morals were universal instead of relative.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 3, 2010)

Darklyre said:


> Yeah, if only morals were universal instead of relative.


Is that moral claim universal or is it relative?


----------



## The Red Skull (Oct 4, 2010)

Strap him down and leave me alone with him along with some "supplies" and I will guarantee slow and precise extraction of justice.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 4, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> *No, no one deserves to be killed or deserves to be jailed.* That is not the word I word use. Because of how our society has grown and how people react in it, we have decided to use those methods to solve our problem of crime. I personally do not believe either of those things solve our crime problem and thus no one deserves it. Furthermore, you have to ask why people commit crimes. There is an important aspect that people miss in our society about asking why. All we do is punish, when our society and others has proven this system does not work.



Okay, lets waste time and resources on racial terrorists, serial killers, and rapists.


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## On and On (Oct 5, 2010)

SEVERED PANCREASE?

GAS THIS FOOL


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 5, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Is that moral claim universal or is it relative?



_Multiversal._


----------



## Griever (Oct 5, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> *Morality is not dictated by feelings*, try again. Your hypocrisy astounds me.



It kinda is actually.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 5, 2010)

Griever said:


> It kinda is actually.


Explain


----------



## RainTree (Oct 5, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Morality is not dictated by feelings, try again. Your hypocrisy astounds me.
> 
> And this is not about *MY* moral bar. It is about *THE* moral bar. The one you seem too morally handicapped to see.



Where is this moral bar that you speak of and how could it hurt me?



> adjective
> 1. of, pertaining to, or concerned with the principles or rules of right conduct or the distinction between right and wrong; ethical: moral attitudes




Your post confuses me sir. Here are my feelings: 

1. It was morally wrong for him to rape a four year old to death.
2. It's morally wrong for me to enjoy hearing about him being raped to death, but I'de like it if I heard someone did it anyways.

And thats the way uh huh uh huh I like it.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 5, 2010)

Its definitely better that this man gets put down but damn guys he doesnt need to be ruthlessly tortured until he dies of natural causes.

I know what he did was horrific and down right despicable but simply ridding him from this world is the best course of action as soon as possible after the trial.


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Oct 5, 2010)

There is actually a place in the world with no crime. 
I forgot where it is... But if you steal something, your hand gets cut off. Everything else, you get executed for.
So yeah... I think the death penalty can have an effect on crime.


----------



## shinkoketsueki (Oct 5, 2010)

Euuuw, omg o_o
Srsly that dude has a problem..
I .. no euw D:


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 8, 2010)

Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...



Really? I'm a guy, and a lot of guys I know would never be capable of doing all those things you spoke about.

On the other hand, there are real life examples of women being capable of killing, beating and dehumanizing men and even their own children as well. It's outrageous and unfair to accuse an entire gender - either you're trolling, or you're a downright feminist. 

Some guys will always be on the wrong side of things - but that doesn't mean *all* guys are. Either way, your post sucks - that is, if you're not trolling.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2010)

Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...



U mad doggie?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 8, 2010)

> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...



Seriously though, what you're saying is moronic. 
___________
On topic as often as I read stories like that I don't think I'll ever get used to it, I've build up a tolerance for other nastiness that goes on in the world but things of this nature still get to me.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2010)

Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...



You can't honestly believe an entire gender is pure evil. I'm a very gentle person and I have a penis, justify that.


----------



## J. Fooly (Dec 8, 2010)

Deciding his fate? What type of bullshit is that? Execute him.


----------



## Juno (Dec 8, 2010)

Wind Master said:


> Really? I'm a guy, and a lot of guys I know would never be capable of doing all those things you spoke about.
> 
> On the other hand, there are real life examples of women being capable of killing, beating and dehumanizing men and even their own children as well. It's outrageous and unfair to accuse an entire gender - either you're trolling, *or you're a downright feminist*.
> 
> Some guys will always be on the wrong side of things - but that doesn't mean *all* guys are. Either way, your post sucks - that is, if you're not trolling.



Don't necro bump to respond to an obvious troll.

And I was with you until the bolded. Fuck you too.


----------



## 64cartridge (Dec 8, 2010)

Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...



Oh Men shouldn't be around Children? that's funny, sexists usually think little boys are evil too, I guess you just happen to be an ageist as well.

Try to segregate the Human race all you want, but Humans are animals, and animals like to kill and rape. Men are usually brought up more rough, and more likely to do so, but when given a chance, allot of women would do the same. of course not all humans are like this, personalties and values differ.

Oh and being more sorry hearing about a women's pain then a man's pain is pretty much the same treating the death of a Asian different then the death of a Black person.

Also you area troll as your profile says that your favourite characters are Itachi and Kakashi (morons like the person you were trying to pull off tend hate fictional counterparts as well), and several of you forum friends are Male.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2010)

That's right kids, on NF feminist is a bad word.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2010)

Seriously, how is being a feminist a bad thing? I mean sure, you do get women who argue for a matriarchal society, which is just as idiotic as men who still argue for a patriarchal society, but they are far from the majoritory.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 8, 2010)

What a disgusting human being. Just reading the title makes me angry.


----------



## 64cartridge (Dec 8, 2010)

Modern Feminism is just a ball of sexism and hypocrisy, that's why I always call myself a equalist. To be fare Feminism as a term shouldn't be associated with its supposed members, say as Communist should be associated with Cambodia or, well any other country that calls itself red. But the word has earned a reputation, and ya gotta admit, it dose sound pretty supremacist.


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 8, 2010)

I've never been a fan of capital punishment. But there's an exception to every value, and this should have been one of them.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 8, 2010)

64cartridge said:


> Modern Feminism is just a ball of sexism and hypocrisy, that's why I always call myself a equalist. To be fare Feminism as a term shouldn't be associated with its supposed members, say as Communist should be associated with Cambodia or, well any other country that calls itself red. But the word has earned a reputation, and ya gotta admit, it dose sound pretty supremacist.



I'm well aware of it's reputation, but I don't really see why it ever got it in the first place. People picked out those who were just as sexist as the men who opressed women in the first place, and those who wanted a matriarchal society. But those women were never the majoritory. Feminism ended up being defined by a small, ouspoken minority just so people could have an easier time justifying themselves against feminists. It's sad.

Bu yeah, I guess calling myself a gender egalitarianist would work better in defining what I think about it.


----------



## Juno (Dec 8, 2010)

64cartridge said:


> Modern Feminism is just a ball of sexism and hypocrisy, that's why I always call myself a equalist. To be fare Feminism as a term shouldn't be associated with its supposed members, say as Communist should be associated with Cambodia or, well any other country that calls itself red. But the word has earned a reputation, and ya gotta admit, it dose sound pretty supremacist.



Feminism never got redefined. It just became convenient for those who don't like to cede ground to women in the name of equality to characterise the movement as full of man-haters, and people like you latch onto that because then you don't have to listen to a feminist - even one of the moderate mainstream ones. You can just happily call me a supremacist and neg me for merely identifying myself as a feminist (though, don't worry, I don't revenge neg), and you may continue calling me sexist and hypocritical while you're at it. Chances are you'll be in good company on this site.


----------



## Superior (Dec 8, 2010)

Have _him_ raped to dealth.


----------



## 64cartridge (Dec 8, 2010)

Juno said:


> Feminism never got redefined. It just became convenient for those who don't like to cede ground to women in the name of equality to characterise the movement as full of man-haters, and people like you latch onto that because then you don't have to listen to a feminist - even one of the moderate mainstream ones. You can just happily call me a supremacist and neg me for merely identifying myself as a feminist (though, don't worry, I don't revenge neg), and you may continue calling me sexist and hypocritical while you're at it. Chances are you'll be in good company on this site.



I shouldn't have jumped to conclusions, but the name of a equality movement with a single group outlined in it is stupid, and make me generalize sometimes. Most people that I know that call themselves feminists are supremacists, and admit it, so I didn't expect much. the other half of the neg was for not understanding that he could be confused with the term.


----------



## fantzipants (Dec 8, 2010)

Nny said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm not trolling! Its really what I think.
> 
> ...


i know of a maid who used to molest my friends 6 year old sister by fingering her. men are not excluded form this are are some evil women out there.statistically wise you are wrong and cannot blame one gender for the worlds evils.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 8, 2010)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> Deciding his fate? What type of bullshit is that? Execute him.



No...that would be too easy for that creep. Sentence him to Life without the possibility of Parole. Then put his ass in Gen Pop so _he_ can be raped over and over again..and when it gets too much, put him on Suicide Watch to make sure he doesn't take the coward's way out.


----------



## Hikari Uzumaki (Dec 10, 2010)

This is just appallingly sickening. From what I've heard, prison inmates just _love_ women beaters and child molesters, so I'd say send him to prison for a little while, then kill the sick fuck. Scum like him don't even deserve to live. And it's damn straight that the mother got thirty years for not protecting her child. Parents these days. I can't even count how many news reports I've seen where the parents themselves either beat/rape their children, or they just don't care and let them get beaten and raped. It's sad to see what life has come to, it really has.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 10, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Seriously, how is being a feminist a bad thing? I mean sure, you do get women who argue for a matriarchal society, which is just as idiotic as men who still argue for a patriarchal society, but they are far from the majoritory.



Same logic behind people calling someone a liberal. I think people that use the terms as an insult are aware that both stances have criticism but are unaware of the specifics; essentially they want to leech of the arguments that do not always apply to the point they are trying to make.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 10, 2010)

> His attorneys argued that there was no evidence Coe had sexually assaulted Emma and contended the vaginal tear could have been caused by a ?straddle fall? such as hitting the crossbar on a bicycle.



I hear that can give you genital herpes too.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 10, 2010)

the police should have killed him and lied about it. 

there was no point in taking this to trial.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 11, 2010)

Alexdhamp said:


> No...that would be too easy for that creep. Sentence him to Life without the possibility of Parole. Then put his ass in Gen Pop so _he_ can be raped over and over again..and when it gets too much, put him on Suicide Watch to make sure he doesn't take the coward's way out.



Take out the parole and that would be the best way to handle it. I'd hate to waste resouces on such a peice of shit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 11, 2010)

What the hell is the world coming to!?
He deserves the death penatly.


----------



## Sora (Dec 11, 2010)

sick bastard


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 11, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> What the hell is the world coming to!?


An end.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 11, 2010)

Sentence this sick fuck to death, it also sickens me to know this sick fuck lives in the same state as me.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Sands (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm conflicted here.

Stick him in jail to get a taste of his own medicine or kill the bastard.
Either way child services is an absolute failure here. 
I mean, biking? Really? Who's going to believe that?


----------



## peachandbetty (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope some big burly hairy guy tears his anus, gives him herpes, bashes his skull in and lets his pancrease dribble out.


----------



## lazer (Dec 11, 2010)

Is he mentally ill? drugs maybe?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 11, 2010)

Do what they do in Europe cut these fuckers balls off then feed molesters to the main prison population which = Pederast no More...


----------



## Omolara (Dec 11, 2010)

This is why I decided that I could never be a defense attorney, despite my initial desire to do so. I mean, attorneys make a career out of diving into situations where their ethics may conflict with their morals all in the name of justice, and then they become vilified right along with their clients. To be involved in this sort of case whether as the prosecution or defense is just...sickening.

This is utterly appalling. There is a special place in hell for him.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 11, 2010)

He doesn't deserve death. Lock him up on his own in isolation.


----------



## lostsannin (Dec 11, 2010)

disgusting man well we should'nt worry to much about this man's fate as he will be geting his ass tared up in prison but so sad for little girl 


R-I-P
Emma Thompson?s


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2010)

I ain't paying for that piece of shit.

Kill the bastard.


----------



## bank9228 (Dec 12, 2010)

i dont think any one deserves death. Death is the easy way out. People who trail criminals to death do it for there own satisfactions. It ironic that were not so different, yet we seem them as inhuman which they are but it not like they were born evil.


----------



## KFC (Dec 12, 2010)

lava said:


> Im sick enough. SICK ENOUGH to stick a melting metal pole in his ass.



Okay cool. So, by your own logic, you're a sick enough human being that we need to kill you. 






















Well actually, first we need to go ahead and torture you in all sorts of violently painful ways, but whatever. You made the whole thing up, it's your choice.


P.S. Your sig is dumb 


*Spoiler*: _Caution: Rage Train against a dumb femnazi_ 





Nny said:


> yeah Im sure you never hit a women or degraded a women before I m sure all men have.



Alright...this is the point where I step in and say 


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YOU




How DARE you fucking say something like this to me, or any other man for that matter. You think that simply because I have a penis that I do nothing other than punch every woman I come across? Oh wait, is this before or after I rape them repeatedly and kill their children? I forgot what the order was. 

I've spent my entire life with my sister, and you think that what? I go around and beat her ass every time I get bored? Fuck you.

You go around thinking the way you do about men, go ahead and keep shit like this to yourself. If you ACTUALLY think that only men have ever done anything wrong, then you need to clean up after your parents mistakes and go kill yourself.


----------



## Phunin (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol, after what this guy did, I cannot see myself wanting him to stay alive either. I say they should just let the public have it's justice (which would most likely end in a long torturous death).


----------



## peachandbetty (Dec 12, 2010)

Nny said:


> Based on the fact that a man brutally raped a 4 year old girl. And how many women in this world such as Africa girls between the ages of 10 months to 80 years are being raped everyday!
> And also based on the fact that 99.9% of criminals are male.
> Aggression - hate - anger - violence.
> 
> ...




Wow...you actually make me ashamed to call myself a woman.

You're clearly quite young, and every young person is allowed to have their radicals before they realise a few home truths that everything is NOT black or white. 

Some men are, indeed, terrible people.

But you need to know, young lady, that some women are terrible people. Go read up a bit on a few of the things women have done thorughout history. Hell, in the London Dungeon there's actually an attaction call "atrocious women". Not a single one of us, regardless of gender, is a saint and every one opf us has the potential to be awful people.

You said you base this on the fact that a man raped a 4 year old girl. You even said it yourself. "A" man. One man. In one isolated incident, should not represent all men.

If you are naive enough to let the coalition of abuse-related stories in the mjedia influence your outlook, then you deserve to be so cynical. Ultimately, it shows that youhave no real opinion of your own and are perfectly happy to absorb what is fed to you in the news. 

True, women are raped daily. But go to the bus stop and look at the men there. I guarantee that the likelihood of one of them raping you is negligible.

Men do rape women. Funnily enough, some women rape men as well. Hell, some men rape men. Some women murder, some women kill thier children, some women organise prostitution and child sex rings, do drugs, sell drugs, sell slaves...just because we lack a meat pistol between our legs doesn't mean we're so damned guiltless. And just because someone does have one, doens't mean they're going to rape you.



99.9% are male?...seriously, gtfo the internet and get to school.

1 woman for every 4 men are reported but 1 in 2 are committed.



Also...have a look at violent crime...




Yes, I know there is more crime among men. But take a sociology class or two and maybe you'll get a good idea of why that might be. Either way, things aren't nearly as terrible as you seem to think they are.

I will now go end my rant so I can go kiss the _man_ who loves me, looks after me and makes me happy.

ON an on topic note, boo rapists.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 12, 2010)

cut off his balls, then throw him in a mexican prison. come and get your rape on


----------



## Angel (Dec 12, 2010)

How horrible...That man deserves to die.


----------



## Mael (Dec 12, 2010)

Angel said:


> How horrible...That man deserves to die.



Well with less bleeding heart pandering, maybe he'll get what's coming to him.


----------



## Toreno (Dec 12, 2010)

The death penalty should be the only option here.

Sick bastard.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 12, 2010)

If if he goes to jail, the prisoners will kill him. Those who hurt prisoners are at the bottom of the totem poles in prison.


----------

